# WTB Schwinn 36 "C" model rack



## Dgoldman (Mar 10, 2017)

hoping someone can help me locate a rack. 

Robbie


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 12, 2017)

Bump! Hoping someone can help!


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 14, 2017)

Still looking!


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 14, 2017)

What color do you need?

Sent from my QTAIR7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 14, 2017)

Black if you have it. Doesn't really matter. I am painting my bike back to its original color. Do you have a picture?


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 14, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> What color do you need?
> 
> Sent from my QTAIR7 using Tapatalk



Any Color.


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 14, 2017)

Mine is original green, not selling if it is getting painted...they are around so I'm sure you'll find one soon

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 17, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> Mine is original green, not selling if it is getting painted...they are around so I'm sure you'll find one soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



What color green? I need one for this.  Thanks, Barry


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 17, 2017)

Darker green than yours

Sent from my QTAIR7 using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 17, 2017)

How far off is the color? Thanks, Barry     I don't have a cell phone.


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 17, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/index.php?threads/107113/

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 17, 2017)

Bike is pictured in the same thread as yours...yours is a brighter lime grean and mine is a darker forest green

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you. Bary


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 17, 2017)

Dgoldman said:


> hoping someone can help me locate a rack.
> 
> Robbie



Here's the type I'm looking for.


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 20, 2017)

Still looking!


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 23, 2017)

Still looking.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 23, 2017)

You are looking for a Schwinn Aerocycle rack basically - There was someone selling repops a while back for around $300.-


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 23, 2017)

Any idea who? Would love to find who if by any chance you can find out. 

Thanks! 
Robbie


----------



## Dave K (Mar 23, 2017)

They are long ago sold out and made in super low numbers.  They pop up from time to time but I think most of them are on bikes now.


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 26, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Mar 26, 2017)

The Reproduction Racks were made by Jim Frazier in Stockton...he goes by JAFCO on here.

He hasn't made any in a long time....Bicycle Bones was selling them...

Maybe a few of us could create some demand by taking a count to influence Jim?


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 27, 2017)

El Hefe Grande said:


> The Reproduction Racks were made by Jim Frazier in Stockton...he goes by JAFCO on here.
> 
> He hasn't made any in a long time....Bicycle Bones was selling them...
> 
> Maybe a few of us could create some demand by taking a count to influence Jim?



Put me on the list. I really want one. Thanks for the info. Do you know him?


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 27, 2017)

Same Jim that can make C Model tanks too; when he gets the time and money.....
@JAF/CO


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 27, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Same Jim that can make C Model tanks too; when he gets the time and money.....
> @JAF/CO



Thanks! Really appreciate your help!  I just got off of the phone with jim. Sounds like a real nice guy. I think he will make some if he gets a few more that will commit. Spread the word.


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 27, 2017)

El Hefe Grande said:


> The Reproduction Racks were made by Jim Frazier in Stockton...he goes by JAFCO on here.
> 
> He hasn't made any in a long time....Bicycle Bones was selling them...
> 
> Maybe a few of us could create some demand by taking a count to influence Jim?



Just got off of the phone with him. Seems like a real nice guy. I think if we get a few more interested he will make some. He says he has a list and I'm on it. A few more and he just might make a few.


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 29, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Mar 29, 2017)

Dgoldman said:


> Thanks! Really appreciate your help!  I just got off of the phone with jim. Sounds like a real nice guy. I think he will make some if he gets a few more that will commit. Spread the word.



Any idea what they will cost? And will he make tanks too?


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 29, 2017)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Any idea what they will cost? And will he make tanks too?



He makes tanks and racks. Tanks are fiberglass. He told me about $300 for rack and $300 for tank. I've seen his racks and they are perfect!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Mar 29, 2017)

Dgoldman said:


> He makes tanks and racks. Tanks are fiberglass. He told me about $300 for rack and $300 for tank. I've seen his racks and they are perfect!



Wow, that seems very fair. Anyone got any pics of one of his tanks? That's what would interest me the most.


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 29, 2017)

I'll reach out to him again for photo's. Maybe we can get a list together of who's interested and beg him to make a few. He told me he has a list going. He just needs a little time. I think if we can get a good group that are serious we could get him to do it.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Mar 29, 2017)

Dgoldman said:


> I'll reach out to him again for photo's. Maybe we can get a list together of who's interested and beg him to make a few. He told me he has a list going. He just needs a little time. I think if we can get a good group that are serious we could get him to do it.



Ok cool. I'll ask a friend of mine also. He may be a player for a tank in that price range also. Thank you!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2017)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Wow, that seems very fair. Anyone got any pics of one of his tanks? That's what would interest me the most.



He made a mold for tanks but I don't think he has made any yet. $300 seems to be a good price for either piece. Everything @JAF/CO makes is "Spot On" awesome


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Mar 29, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> He made a mold for tanks but I don't think he has made any yet. $300 seems to be a good price for either piece. Everything @JAF/CO makes is "Spot On" awesome
> View attachment 443279



Yeah, seems very reasonable to me. I'd love a tank for mine. Hopefully he wants to make them.


----------



## Dgoldman (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm still looking!


----------



## Dgoldman (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm about 4 weeks from paint. Still looking for a tank and a rack.


----------



## Dgoldman (Apr 8, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Dgoldman (Apr 10, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Dgoldman (Apr 12, 2017)

Hard little buger to find!


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Apr 13, 2017)

Here is a Rack that just showed up on eBay - just 9 days and 22 hours to go !

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=152510132560


----------



## Dgoldman (Apr 13, 2017)

El Hefe Grande said:


> Here is a Rack that just showed up on eBay - just 9 days and 22 hours to go !
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-HEN...132560?hash=item23824ff150:g:wBwAAOSwdI9Y8C1G
> 
> View attachment 450948



Thanks!


----------

